# Ambulance crash in San Diego



## adamjh3 (Oct 7, 2013)

http://www.sandiego6.com/story/ambulance-crash-knocks-out-power-in-oceanside-20131007

I just left this company. Considering how they're run, their standards for hiring, and their discipline procedures that are... Lax when it comes to anything other than attendance, I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Oct 7, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> http://www.sandiego6.com/story/ambulance-crash-knocks-out-power-in-oceanside-20131007
> 
> I just left this company. Considering how they're run, their standards for hiring, and their discipline procedures that are... Lax when it comes to anything other than attendance, I'm not surprised at all.



I wasn't surprised either when I heard what company was involved.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Oct 7, 2013)

adamjh3 said:


> http://www.sandiego6.com/story/ambulance-crash-knocks-out-power-in-oceanside-20131007
> 
> I just left this company. Considering how they're run, their standards for hiring, and their discipline procedures that are... Lax when it comes to anything other than attendance, I'm not surprised at all.



Soooooo you're alive. I've been trying to get a hold of you. Did you get an internship placement yet?


----------



## jackbower (Jul 9, 2014)

*Ambulance crash*

thats to bad people should drive better


----------



## EMTGuide (Aug 4, 2014)

I remember reading about this...egh makes me sick


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 4, 2014)

Linky no worky now.


----------



## gonefishing (Aug 4, 2014)

What company?


----------



## Aprz (Aug 4, 2014)

This happened almost a year ago. It was Balboa Ambulance. I believe they knocked out the power in the neighborhood too.


----------

